# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Attn BBQ "lovers"..

## Karl

Okay somewhere in between finding the LINK and the BBQ hash out..

Can't find the thread..

The main players were  @Rickity Plumber ,  @Kris P Bacon, @HawkTheSlayer and a couple others ..

Take it from a currently "former" trucker ..

The best gosh dang BBQ I ever had wasn't a.joint..

It was back roads of Missipippi down the 2 lanes from some old "ancient" enterprising AfricAfrican American man who was at least 70 and set up his Smoker "roadside" just to pull in a few extra bucks besides Social Security and he had at least half a dozen 4 wheelers lined up..

He admitted that the beans and tater salad he bought from Wal-Mart though the REST or the MEAT was AWESOME and enterprising as he was had iced cooler and Canned Pops or bottle water for.an extra whopping 75 cents....ya he knew ya gonna need a WASH down


Now as far as an actual "establishment" 

Oklaholma I-35 Sulphur Davis.exit Smoking Joe's Rib Ranch

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...3Sa9Nvsb-0vsre


Now he don't mess with that tiny pork ribs  ...STRICTLY BEEF..

FAT as heck...

And BEEF BRISQUIT to Die for..

Homemade BBQ Sauce and if you request.theyll fill a couple containers full extra or slather over it directly by request

Basic is.2 meats to sides and a fountain for like $15 altogaltogether add an xtra $2.50 for 3 meats although I'm not exactly a fan of.their.Chicken and Ring Bologna

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-09-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

BBQ is easy. Put the meat on the grill, and smother it with barbecue sauce. Repeat every 2 minutes for the next 12 to 20 minutes depending on what kind of meat it is, and you're done. There are exceptions, like a good pulled pork requires a pan, but generally speaking it ain't rocket science. The cleverness is in the sauce, it's all about the sauce.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Okay somewhere in between finding the LINK and the BBQ hash out..
> 
> Can't find the thread..
> 
> The main players were  @Rickity Plumber ,  @Kris P Bacon, @HawkTheSlayer and a couple others ..
> 
> Take it from a currently "former" trucker ..
> 
> The best gosh dang BBQ I ever had wasn't a.joint..
> ...


This is a post destined for the TPF Classics. This is why we love having @Karl around here. 


Karl is okay with the thread hijack . . . he just joins in. If you were not already loaded with rep points, I would send a few thousand your way.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> BBQ is easy. Put the meat on the grill, and smother it with barbecue sauce. Repeat every 2 minutes for the next 12 to 20 minutes depending on what kind of meat it is, and you're done. There are exceptions, like a good pulled pork requires a pan, but generally speaking it ain't rocket science. The cleverness is in the sauce, it's all about the sauce.


What about dry rubs? My wife loves the dry rubs and not the sauce. I love the sauce, the more the better.

----------

Daily Bread (08-10-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

> BBQ is easy. Put the meat on the grill, and smother it with barbecue sauce. Repeat every 2 minutes for the next 12 to 20 minutes depending on what kind of meat it is, and you're done. There are exceptions, like a good pulled pork requires a pan, but generally speaking it ain't rocket science. The cleverness is in the sauce, it's all about the sauce.


We usually agree but on this I disagree. BBQ is an ART. Anyone can do exactly what you said & make something pretty good & yes, it's BBQ. But there is a level FAR above that which only an artist can achieve. I had the honor to grow up near such a place with a true artist as the owner/cook. Sadly most places can't achieve anything close to that.

Our best local place I guess that I would have rated 7.5 out of 10. Expensive & small portions but still worth the money because it was darned good BBQ. They changed cooks a while back. Now I would rate them 4 out of 10. Both the 2nd & 3rd place BBQ restaurants are now better than they are. Cooks to make a huge difference & some have talent, some don't have talent & some are true artists.

----------


## Northern Rivers

My Oyster Sauce BBQ chicken:

Wash your bird pretty good. (Dirty minds!) Rub it all over with Oyster Sauce. (The chicken, I mean...) Put the birdie, breast-side down in a covered pan on a 1" bed of thickly sliced red onions. Pour a glass of water into the pan...up to the onion tops. Don't soak the Roadrunner. I have a four burner BBQ. Turn the two end burners on full...set the boid in the middle. 1.5 hours later, turn it over...slit the leg joints close to the body so they sorta lean way out...pour more OS in there...and cover the bird, again. You can drape bacon over it at this point. Cook it another hour. Turn the gas off...let it stay in there another ten or fifteen minutes as it cools off.

Put sourdough garlic bread in the rack five minutes before you turn the gas off...and leave it in there with the cooling bird.

Oh, yeah...Heinekens. Maybe Becks. And, use a beer glass, you savages.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> What about dry rubs? My wife loves the dry rubs and not the sauce. I love the sauce, the more the better.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: That just don't sound right.

----------

MrMike (08-13-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> BBQ is easy. Put the meat on the grill, and smother it with barbecue sauce. Repeat every 2 minutes for the next 12 to 20 minutes depending on what kind of meat it is, and you're done. There are exceptions, like a good pulled pork requires a pan, but generally speaking it ain't rocket science. The cleverness is in the sauce, it's all about the sauce.


Uh, No.
I see classically trained chefs try to compete in competition BBQ, and they most always fail.  It is "Red Neck Cookin'", but it is not easy.  If you just sauce and smoke, your food will burn on the outside, and be raw on the inside.When I make the two meats Karl mentioned, Brisket and Beef ribs, I trim the necessary fat.  I only trim that which is inedible.  Fat is Flavor.
Then, I inject the Brisket with a combination of beef stock, salt and pepper, apple cider vinegar and spices.   Then I rub it with a liberal quantity of beef rub.  Mostly salt, pepper and paprika with a bit of cayenne.  Other spices I won't divulge.  I let it "sweat" for a couple of hours, and then on a 225 degree grill, for 4 hours. 
I simple rub the ribs, and let it rest.
When it is the right color, I "wrap" it in foil, with some of the injection liquid, and back on the heat for a few more hours, until it tests at 195 F.  I take it out, put on a savory sauce(I do not like sweet beef), and let it rest for at least and hour, in a clean, dry cooler.
The ribs I treat the same, but shorter smoke time(3 hours) and cook to 200 F.  Sauce and set the sauce.

Look, if anyone needs help with cooking ANYTHING, I'd be glad to assist any way I can.  I do not "know it all", but I love to cook, and have gotten pretty fair at doing so.

----------

MrMike (08-13-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> That just don't sound right.


I knew right after I wrote that, that you would take it the wrong way!!!!It took a few days though for you to read that.  Lolz

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> My Oyster Sauce BBQ chicken:
> 
> Wash your bird pretty good. (Dirty minds!) Rub it all over with Oyster Sauce. (The chicken, I mean...) Put the birdie, breast-side down in a covered pan on a 1" bed of thickly sliced red onions. Pour a glass of water into the pan...up to the onion tops. Don't soak the Roadrunner. I have a four burner BBQ. Turn the two end burners on full...set the boid in the middle. 1.5 hours later, turn it over...slit the leg joints close to the body so they sorta lean way out...pour more OS in there...and cover the bird, again. You can drape bacon over it at this point. Cook it another hour. Turn the gas off...let it stay in there another ten or fifteen minutes as it cools off.
> 
> Put sourdough garlic bread in the rack five minutes before you turn the gas off...and leave it in there with the cooling bird.
> 
> Oh, yeah...Heinekens. Maybe Becks. And, use a beer glass, you savages.


Gays and queers say “thavage”. <must use limp wrist at same time>

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I knew right after I wrote that, that you would take it the wrong way!!!!It took a few days though for you to read that.  Lolz


I've been busy and slippin' lately. 

 :Notworthy:  :Notworthy:  :Notworthy:

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-13-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> My Oyster Sauce BBQ chicken:
> 
> Wash your bird pretty good. (Dirty minds!) Rub it all over with Oyster Sauce. (The chicken, I mean...) Put the birdie, breast-side down in a covered pan on a 1" bed of thickly sliced red onions. Pour a glass of water into the pan...up to the onion tops. Don't soak the Roadrunner. I have a four burner BBQ. Turn the two end burners on full...set the boid in the middle. 1.5 hours later, turn it over...slit the leg joints close to the body so they sorta lean way out...pour more OS in there...and cover the bird, again. You can drape bacon over it at this point. Cook it another hour. Turn the gas off...let it stay in there another ten or fifteen minutes as it cools off.
> 
> Put sourdough garlic bread in the rack five minutes before you turn the gas off...and leave it in there with the cooling bird.
> 
> Oh, yeah...Heinekens. Maybe Becks. And, use a beer glass, you savages.


Sounds delicious.  Mind if I use that?  Oh, and maybe a St. Pauli Girl.
Hey, you know what may make it cook more evenly.  Spatchcock.    I do it with all my birds, no matter what kind.  You take a pair of Kitchen Shears and remove the spine.  Turn it breast side up, and push fairly hard on the breast with both hands.  The breast will then lay flat.  This helps by allowing the whites and dark meats cook at the same rate.  I turn the breast AWAY from the heat source, so the dark meat cooks faster.  When I do it right, the white meat is done(165 F)just as the dark meat hits 180 F.
You can also get the Oyster sauce on the cavity side, making a better seasoned bird.
If not interested, I understand.  Videos of spatchcocking online, everywhere.

----------


## nonsqtr

I'll share two barbecue Secrets I've learned over the years:

1. Hoisin sauce (that Chinese stuff - it's like a plum jam)

2. Orange marmalade - try a little of this on the tri-tip next time

----------


## tiny1

> I'll share two barbecue Secrets I've learned over the years:
> 
> 1. Hoisin sauce (that Chinese stuff - it's like a plum jam)
> 
> 2. Orange marmalade - try a little of this on the tri-tip next time


I know about Hoisin Sauce.  Orange marmalade is something I have not tried, though I use various Jams in my Q sauce.  Not a big fan of sweet beef.
Now, Root Beer, and Clam juice.  
I use Root Beer when I wrap pork Shoulders.  Clam juice replaces SALT in my injections.  Salt will dry meat out, but clam juice gives you a salty flavor profile, without pulling water out of  the meat.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Sounds delicious.  Mind if I use that?  Oh, and maybe a St. Pauli Girl.
> Hey, you know what may make it cook more evenly.  Spatchcock.    I do it with all my birds, no matter what kind.  You take a pair of Kitchen Shears and remove the spine.  Turn it breast side up, and push fairly hard on the breast with both hands.  The breast will then lay flat.  This helps by allowing the whites and dark meats cook at the same rate.  I turn the breast AWAY from the heat source, so the dark meat cooks faster.  When I do it right, the white meat is done(165 F)just as the dark meat hits 180 F.
> You can also get the Oyster sauce on the cavity side, making a better seasoned bird.
> If not interested, I understand.  Videos of spatchcocking online, everywhere.


It won't burn if the flames aren't under the bird...and, why I turn on the far burners...and...put all that onion under it.  :Smiley20:

----------

